# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Replacing metal stirrup post supports

## Mike55

Any suggestions to replace the galvanised metal stirrups that support the posts that hold up my veranda roof? 
The original stirrups have rusted through and were embedded in concrete footings, approx. 200mm diameter by 600mm deep.
If possible, I don't want to have to dig out the concrete footings. My only thought at this stage would be to grind off the old stirrups, and Dynabolt a support bracket to the existing concrete. I could make up for any height difference by cutting back the post- but then it will look ugly to have the bottom of the posts at all different heights!

----------


## Bloss

pics would be useful

----------


## Mike55

Thanks Bloss- photo attached

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'll wager it won't be half the chore you think it might be to pull those foundations out  - they don't look that substantial.  Which means they won't be much good to attach back into... 
Prop up the verandah.  Dig up the old footing. Form up new hole. Fit new stirrups.  Pour new footing.

----------


## Mike55

Your probably right (about "Dig up the old footing. "). As I'll be left with a large hole; is there a form work product like a 600mm diameter cardboard roll that I could pour the concrete into?

----------


## stevoh741

> Your probably right (about "Dig up the old footing. "). As I'll be left with a large hole; is there a form work product like a 600mm diameter cardboard roll that I could pour the concrete into?

  I'd just be filling the hole. As it is supporting a roof it acts as hold down so you don't want it too small. Your current footing looks a bit small IMO

----------


## Bloss

I doubt the footings the posts are embedded into meet any current standard so the right thing to do is to do as as been said - and you can do it one at a time. Prop the beam either side remove the old stirrup and concrete, square out the holes to at least 300mm x 300mm and depending on soil 400mm-500mm - even 600mm deep and install suitable length new stirrups onto posts with the recommended depth of post into the hole and fill with concrete )not rapidset!). Then do the same to all. 
But - it looks like it has been there for many years and you could choose a quick and dirty fix. That is to simply add some steel brackets ankascrewed into the concrete. The concrete is uneven so getting a firm anchor might be a proplem and you might find that when you try to drill the footing actually cracks - in which case the right way (above) would be the only option. You would wire/brush the rust off the existing stirrup and coat with rust converter and metal primer/ cold gal - and it'd probably be there in another 15 years. 
I'd do the former, but your call.

----------


## ironman

> Any suggestions to replace the galvanised metal stirrups that support the posts that hold up my veranda roof? 
> The original stirrups have rusted through and were embedded in concrete footings, approx. 200mm diameter by 600mm deep.
> If possible, I don't want to have to dig out the concrete footings. My only thought at this stage would be to grind off the old stirrups, and Dynabolt a support bracket to the existing concrete. I could make up for any height difference by cutting back the post- but then it will look ugly to have the bottom of the posts at all different heights!

  U section looks OK - cut small gal pipe supports - cut a seam - open up and slip under - clamp closed and apot weld seam and under - box it up and paint

----------


## Bloss

> U section looks OK - cut small gal pipe supports - cut a seam - open up and slip under - clamp closed and apot weld seam and under - box it up and paint

  Yes but that's not what is holding the post up and down - the thin pipe section and that concrete is. The pipe is rusted and the concrete looks underspec re size and who knows what depth - although OP says 600mm so probably OK. But as I said OP has a choice.

----------


## ironman

Gal pipe will hide, replace the existing thin pipe and give good support - use about 60 dia with 3mm wall

----------


## Bloss

> Gal pipe will hide, replace the existing thin pipe and give good support - use about 60 dia with 3mm wall

  And connected to what on the footing? As I described above OP could try to drill and use plates and if the concrete stays OK and does not crack then that's a quick and dirty, but only that. They have to have a welder too and know how to use it and on gal that's not easy for a novice either - nor are the zinc fumes very healthy. It's not about how it looks, it's about how strong it is . . .  if they were worried about appearance they could just paint!

----------


## activeman

Mike, 
Do what Bloss and SilentBD suggest - once you get the old concrete out, you can hire a manual post hole digger for 20 bucks and dig the right size hole to the right depth really easily and quickly. 
Ironman, I think your solution is a bit difficult for the average novice DIYer

----------


## Mike55

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm going to try digging out a block tomorow; will help me decide how to tackle the remaining 23 posts! 
Assuming I pour new concrete, say 300mm diameter by 5-600mm deep-- and get new hot dipped galvanised stirrups; how much of the stirrup should be embedded in the concrete?

----------


## ringtail

Minimum 300.

----------

